# fantastic jig for table saw blade sharpening



## eldercop (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey all
I just built and tested out this table saw blade sharpening jig posted by Paoson Woodworking.






Fun and challenging build, at least for me, but the end result that dull blades gathering dust (some for 20 years) got really really sharp. This was my first attempt at a sort of machine type jig, so it was great for a skill build as well. The only sticky part is that the diamond blade he uses in his version costs about $50 and is 
$50 to ship from Germany. I substituted much less expensive Asian diamond wheels, I think $16 each. They won't last as long but how often does a hobbyist need sharpening? The plans include adapters for router bits as well, but it looks pretty fiddly to set those up so I passed on making the adapters. Maybe when I get more sophisticated projects.

I've got nothing to gain posting this other than the satisfaction of sharing a good idea since you guys are so generous with me

rgds
Geo


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Wow, incredible craftsmanship on display in the video! I'm not in this guy's league, having neither the patience or ability (or need) to work to the level that Paoson does. I do have enough money to send my blades out for sharpening, where they are stuck on a CNC machine and come back sharp. Also, something that I don't suppose that Paoson can do is replace a broken tooth, which is often what triggers a trip to the sharpening shop. Nor re-tension the blade if it happens to need it.

That being said, thanks for posting. Interesting video. Love seeing really creative design ideas in action. Have fun with your new piece of home-made machinery.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice jig, but what an idiot cutting a board that small with bare hands!

++ on what Sark said. I might add, professional shops can run a much finer grit.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I support my local saw service as much as I can. He been in the game of sharpening much longer then me plus his machines are top notch. If he were to close up I'd be the one who suffers.
The video does show off the precision skills of the guy . As far as the economical part of doing your own blades I say no.
It's too hard to beat a guy at his own game.
It's a interesting time where a good looking video can command a lot of people. A million views.
Good Luck everyone


----------



## eldercop (Apr 9, 2014)

Last time I had a blade sharpened it was 30 cents/tooth. With 80-90 tooth plywood blades that was just dumb. I once used Forrest's free sharpening service and then it was freight and wait. So this works for me. Your results may vary.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Excellent. I love building jigs, especially ones that work well and save me time and money.



> I've got nothing to gain posting this other than the satisfaction of sharing a good idea since you guys are so generous with me
> 
> rgds
> Geo
> ...


That's half the fun of lj's!


----------

